# Impossible to Book a Resort for Asia(particularly Phil) on a 2 yr search.



## bingowingo (Jan 23, 2006)

hello all,

I am disappointed with HGVC as I have been asking them for a search for almost 2 yrs now, starting my search to as early as Jan 2004 for any resorts available for the Philippines on holy week. It is impossible to book it even for a 5 yr frame, so what is the use then of reserving weeks when I want to travel then, for rci that is..

I know some owners have had luck booking it on that time frame as it is a highly seasoned week, and i believe my trading power is sufficient enough to get me the weeks I want..but no dice as I have been doing this for the past few years(putting it on search but cannot confirm)..


----------



## iiderman (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Bingowingo.. I think the problem here is probably not HGVC but RCI's available inventory.  My guess is there aren't too many deposits that are coming in for the Philippines and other Asian destinations.. You can always try the  Hilton Cebu Resort and Spa with hhonors points if all else fails...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2006)

I kind of have to agree.  You can't exchange for what is NOT available.

If it were there in RCI, your HGVC would certainly have the power to trade for it.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 23, 2006)

Hilton has a very high VEP. It's possible you can't get into any of these resorts with HGVC


----------



## ricoba (Jan 23, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Hilton has a very high VEP. It's possible you can't get into any of these resorts with HGVC



That may be the issue.

My wife is from the Philippines & we have looked at the RCI Philippine resorts and while the locations are beautiful, overall they may not match HGVC quality in regard to accomodations/amenities/services etc.  

Maybe you need to speak to an HGVC rep and talk about the VEP issue with them.  My understanding is that Hilton can sometimes be picky about it.

The Hilton Cebu idea may be a good one as well.  But the reviews on Tripadvisor are mixed for the resort. 

Good luck and let us know what happens 

Rick


----------



## bingowingo (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks for the comments here..

Actually I already informed Hilton that I'll be accepting a lower quality resort just as long as they can book me in to that particular season..I really dont care about the VEP(what is VEP by the way?)...just as long as they can take me in to that season.

About Hilton Cebu how many points do I need to give it out to HGVC then, as I am desperate to get that weeks. I dont really know how other owners were able to book those weeks ahead of time...and they are rci members as well...and im not saying their resorts are not to hilton standards, but they were successfully able to book it as I have talked to one a year back and he just booked it by coincidence....(yet he never told me the whole story about it)..


----------



## iiderman (Jan 24, 2006)

The Hilton Cebu is only a category 2 resort if you plan to use Hhonors points... I think it's like 20K points per day..


----------

